# What are the chances? Your bullet goes in TWO gun barrel's



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

What are the chances? A bullet that you shoot goes into the barrel of another ‪#‎gun‬ NO WAY - YES WAY...it happened and we've got the photographic proof. And we're not talking staged shots with a scope, but even more improbable is live fire between a deputy and a suspect. The latter of whom is trying to kill the former! Check out the unbelievable shot here > http://bit.ly/2avLD5E


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Chances are slim but better than 1 in a billion I can guarantee that! Pretty crazy nonetheless.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

So your saying there's a chance....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Chances?? We don't need no stinking Chances!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

That's Badges ! silly


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Think I read a post on here or an article about two bullets colliding in mid air. Believe it was the civil war but i may be wrong on that part.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

You peaked my interest.....yup I googled it, there are multiple accounts of it happening. Myth Busters even did an experiment on this topic.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, it happened twice with me and my ex-wife...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember this happening back in 70s, in Stuebenville. To old guys were in a fight over ownership of a tomatoe
plant. It escalated into play. One had a 32, the other a 38. Old dude with 32, touched his off first, his slug went
right down other guys barrel and ended fight. Law got there before they resorted to garden implements.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is pretty crazy


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Some old guys take their tomatoes seriously, it's a matter of honor!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang I guess so


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

joebertin said:


> Yeah, it happened twice with me and my ex-wife...


Too funny.


----------

